# المنتديات الأردنية > أخبار الأردن > الحصن نيوز > الانتخابات الاردنية 2013 >  نشر أسماء المرشحين النهائية اليوم

## الحصن نيوز

الهيئة المستقلة للانتخاب ستنشر اسماء المرشحين وقوائمهم الانتخابية اليوم الاربعاء.
وبذلك تبدأ المرحلة الثانية للطعون المرشحين بعد غد الجمعة والتي يحق فيها وفق قانون الانتخاب لاي ناخب ان يطعن بترشيح اي مرشح امام محاكم الاستئناف الثلاث.
وتستمر مدة الطعون ثلاثة ايام تبدأ من اليوم الذي تنشر فيه الهيئة الأسماء النهائية للطعون وفق قانون الانتخاب.



تفاصيل الخبر والمزيد من اخبار الانتخبات الاردنية 2013...

----------

